# Does Seafoam Really Work?



## zach_mkv_rabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone used Seafoam as a fuel additive, directly into crankcase through the oil filler, or vac'd it into the engine? Is it safe? Would you want to do it before changing your oil? Im not too familiar with this and was wondering if anyone had a personal experience with Seafoam.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Does Seafoam Really Work? (zach_mkv_rabbit)*

Done it hundreds of times on several cars. If done right it works miracles. And yes change your oil same day right after. Thins ur oil out


----------



## zach_mkv_rabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Does Seafoam Really Work? (jpimp61)*

What about if you only use it as a fuel additive? Is it safe to run a full tank of gas with 1/2 a can of seafoam. Would you still change your oil, or is that only necessary when the seafoam comes in direct contact with the crankcase and oil supply?


----------



## Emptee (Feb 6, 2009)

Just put a whole can in your tank right before you fill up. It wont hurt anything. I doubt enough of it gets mixed with the oil to require a oil change, I have never done an oil change after putting Seafoam in the gas tank.
If you put it in your oil dont drive with it in there. Idle the engine for a couple of minutes then change the oil. Seafoam is not an oil additive. I have heard people talk about carbon deposits clogging up the screen for the oil pump causing the engine to go dry.
I have put Seafoam in a few cars (in the gas tanks) and have never had any kind of problem directly caused by Seafoam.


_Modified by Emptee at 4:59 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re:*

I beileve you'd only have to worry about it thinning your only if you put it in the crankcase or if you use it through a vacuum line.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Re: (blubullet509)*

thats what i meant. I didn't mean change ur oil after putting it in ur gas tank


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Re: (blubullet509)*

I use that or chevron with techron as a fuel additive every oil change just as a preventative matter. I have used it on fieros I bought with badly neglected engines and it does help out quite a bit. When you put it through the vacuum line it will run like extreme crap, will hardly run, and you will see ALOT of smoke coming through your exhaust. It all burns off then your car will run normal again after that. I don't see that thinning the oil at all because it burns off in the combustion chamber and looks like you lost a head gasket. 
I would just run it through your gas tank right now until your car has high miles on it like 100K+ or so then do the vacuum line treatment. But if you keep with the fuel additives every oil change or so, replace your filters with in the service interval, and then you won't have to worry much about that. Thats why I am glad I bought my car with 10 miles on it


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Does Seafoam Really Work? (zach_mkv_rabbit)*

I just did this to my car. I commute over a 100 miles a day and the car just hit 20,000 and I haven't changed the oil since 10,000 because I had some bad experience at one of those fast oil change places. I told myself I would do it but its a bit of a hassle because I would need to go to my parents or my in laws to use there drive way. And I have baby duties.








Car was empty on gas so I went to the gas station and before I filled her up I added a whole bottle of seafoam. This was done on Tuesday. Saturday I added a half bottle of seafoam to the crank case. The car was driven a couple of miles around town. Early Sunday morning I changed the oil and I had no issues wile driving with seafoam in the crank case. Yes I know it thins out the oil but I've done this with my previous cars many times and had no issues at all.
I feel that the car drives smoother but that maybe due to not having the oil changed for 10,000 miles or because I changed out my suspension too.


















_Modified by Rogerthat at 8:52 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

IMHO, it's kind of pointless to use on such a new car.
That said, I Seafoamed my Girlfriend's 210,000 Mile jeep; One can in the Gas tank on a low tank, filled it up after, one can in the oil. Drive it a few hundred miles or so to mix it up and let it work... dont just change the oil right away, it does nothing then. Just dont do it on a Hot day or when the car is going to be put under major strain. 
Anyhow, I feel it really did make the jeep idle a little smoother, and feel a bit more "alive". 
I also took apart the radiator and flushed the coolant and engine block and tubes prior to Seafoaming... Chunks of old goo came out. It was fantastic.


----------



## zach_mkv_rabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Im not planning on using it on my rabbit, its only got 9000 miles. I saw the other thread and started looking into for my girlfriend's POS. I mainly wanted to find out if it was safe for a fuel additive and use it to clean her injectors and fuel lines. That said i dumped a can when her car was at 1/4 tank and filled it up. Thanks for the help


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah, Just follow the directions, It's safe, and it works pretty well.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_Yeah, Just follow the directions, It's safe, and it works pretty well. 

x2 its great. Just follow those instructions and all the tips in this thread. It really does work, but you arent going to see much results on a car with really low miles or basically brand new.


----------

